# How to switch between 1 and 2 screen configs without restarting X?



## caesius (Jun 27, 2010)

Got dual monitors set up. All is working well however whenever I start WOW it doesn't like having two displays. Easy solution, I just comment out the line below and restart Xorg, then undo the change when I'm finished playing.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier "Layout0"
        Screen 0        "Screen0"
#       Screen 1        "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection
```

But its getting to be a bit of a pain commenting this out, then restarting the X server every time I play games. Is there a way to change these settings on the fly without a restart?

Cheers.


----------



## aragon (Jun 27, 2010)

Use xrandr.


----------



## adamk (Jun 27, 2010)

The OP appears to be using separate screens, something xrandr doesn't do.

Adam


----------



## caesius (Jun 27, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Use xrandr.



Thanks for reply, but I can't, neither nvidia or nv support this apparently, I'm using Xinerama


----------



## adamk (Jun 27, 2010)

If you are just using one screen across two monitors (attached to one video card), and don't need to rotate one of them separately from the other, nvidia supports something called Dynamic Twinview, which should do exactly what you're looking for.

Adam


----------



## aragon (Jun 28, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> If you are just using one screen across two monitors (attached to one video card), and don't need to rotate one of them separately from the other, nvidia supports something called Dynamic Twinview, which should do exactly what you're looking for.


What Adam said.  You can install x11/nvidia-settings to change your monitor setup if you're running the nvidia driver.


----------

